
What Microsoft's acquisition of GitHub means for the future of open source - john58
https://www.techworld.com/developers/what-microsofts-acquisition-of-github-means-for-future-of-open-source-3680120/
======
wiz21c
open source here, open source there... Well maybe, but I think that the
problem is not the source code anymore, the problem is the data...

